# Devil May Cry 5. Primavera 2019.



## Hellscream (24 Giugno 2018)

Tornano le avventure delle saga di Devil May Cry. Per la primavera del 2019 è prevista l'uscita del quinto capitolo, seguito diretto di Devil May Cry 4, uscito nel 2008. DMC 5 vedrà come protagonista ancora Nero, con la storia che si collocherà qualche anno dopo la fine di DMC 4. Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Giugno 2018)




----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Sarà l'età, ma io ogni volta che leggo CAPCOM ho un tuffo al cuore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Giugno 2018)

Ma perchè mettono come protagonisti questi insulsi personaggi? Rivoglio Dante...
Il primo Devil May Cry lo porterò nel cuore con me nella tomba.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè mettono come protagonisti questi insulsi personaggi? Rivoglio Dante...
> Il primo Devil May Cry lo porterò nel cuore con me nella tomba.



Dante sarà giocabile assieme a Nero e un altro personaggio misterioso (probabilmente Vergil). 
Questo era solo il trailer di Nero, il prossimo sarà su Dante


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dante sarà giocabile assieme a Nero e un altro personaggio misterioso (probabilmente Vergil).
> Questo era solo il trailer di Nero, il prossimo sarà su Dante



Ottima notizia!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè mettono come protagonisti questi insulsi personaggi? Rivoglio Dante...
> Il primo Devil May Cry lo porterò nel cuore con me nella tomba.



Sembra che Nero in Italia non sarà giocabile per via di Salvini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2018)

Chi voleva Dante?
Ve lo servo con anche un po' di Lady e Trish


----------



## Hellscream (10 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi che giocone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che giocone



_
BANG BANG BANG! PULL MY DEVIL TRIGGER!_ 

Però devo un attimino abituarmi con il sistema di combattimento di V...


----------



## Hellscream (11 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> _
> BANG BANG BANG! PULL MY DEVIL TRIGGER!_
> 
> Però devo un attimino abituarmi con il sistema di combattimento di V...



A che punto sei dello spettacolo? Io credo di essere verso la fine e mi sta piacendo un casino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Marzo 2019)

Boh io l'ho provato e non mi piace, forse invecchiando sto genere stile arcade con inclusi i power-up non mi attira più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A che punto sei dello spettacolo? Io credo di essere verso la fine e mi sta piacendo un casino



Sono indietro, non ho ancora sbloccato sua maestà Dante.

Per ora e' veramente uno spettacolo molto fan-service. Il gameplay di Nero è galvanizzante al massimo, poi una volta imparato a usare bene i Devil Breaker faccio S e SS a manetta, e si gode duro. Molto belli i boss, e tantissimi.
V invece è un po' troppo button smashing, ma adesso che ho sbloccato più combo per le evocazioni è già meglio.

L'unica cosa che mi fa un po' storcere il naso per ora sono le ambientazioni, c'è poco gotico e livello artistico dei vecchi DMC.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono indietro, non ho ancora sbloccato sua maestà Dante.
> 
> Per ora e' veramente uno spettacolo molto fan-service. Il gameplay di Nero è galvanizzante al massimo, poi una volta imparato a usare bene i Devil Breaker faccio S e SS a manetta, e si gode duro. Molto belli i boss, e tantissimi.
> V invece è un po' troppo button smashing, ma adesso che ho sbloccato più combo per le evocazioni è già meglio.
> ...



Finito giusto qualche minuto fa... Gioco superbo, forse il miglior DMC mai fatto... Non ti dico nulla amico Toby, ma PREPARATI


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2019)

Comunque andando oltre i gusti, la Capcom sta umiliando tutte le software house concorrenti con i suoi ultimi giochi, tra i quali Resident Evil 2 Remake, Monster Hunter e l'ultimo Devil May Cry.
Bethesda, EA, Bioware e compagnia sono state letteralmente sovrastate e hanno deluso tantissimo con i vari Anthem, Fallout 76 e compagnia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2019)

Ahahahaha sono arrivato al primo livello con Dante... mi tremano i polsi! 

Praticamente gli hanno dato tutti gli stili, tutte le arme, tutte le mosse di tutti e 4 i precedenti DMC... e accessibili da subito.
Una furia disumana, davvero controllare questo Dante è di un divertimento pazzesco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Finito giusto qualche minuto fa... Gioco superbo, forse il miglior DMC mai fatto... Non ti dico nulla amico Toby, ma PREPARATI



Parte finale ultra fan-service! 

Bello bello, ora spero in espansioni e DLC con LUI, Lady e Trish giocabili.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parte finale ultra fan-service!
> 
> Bello bello, ora spero in espansioni e DLC con LUI, Lady e Trish giocabili.



Concordo, ma quanto è stato bello rivederlo?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Marzo 2019)

Imho uno dei migliori titoli degli ultimi 15 anni, forse 20.
Capcom da ancora la mer.da a tutti


----------

